# Charlie Has an Idea!



## CharlieJ (Oct 15, 2007)

Right, Im constantly clicking into topics with a few posts. reading the whole post. scrolling down to the other members posts. Then finding out it has been sorted. I personally think we should be able to close threads as 'Sorted' or 'Issue Resolved' I think what I just wrote is in English. Ask me if you don't understand.

Happy Maccing 
Charlie


----------



## Qion (Oct 15, 2007)

Threads often turn into prolonged discussions after the original issue has been addressed; a system like this has the potential to darken the general atmosphere of this forum. 

Besides that, we'd have the problem of individual discrepancy. What one person thinks is resolved may not be what another person thinks is resolved.

(I think this post pretty much sums up this thread. *resolved*)


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 15, 2007)

I wouldn't agree with closing threads, but tagging them could be useful, especially for people performing searches of past threads.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe that they have this working in the Apple forums. It's nice in that you don't need to read through all 15 pages of posts to find a solution..


----------



## fryke (Oct 15, 2007)

Resolved.

(Just to demonstrate how frustrating such a system would be for most users but the one actually closing the thread.)


----------

